
Mozilla Sandstone, Visual style for the Mozilla web universe - tbassetto
https://www.mozilla.org/b/en-US/sandstone/
======
sp332
Does it bother anyone else how _slowly_ the buttons change when you mouse over
them? I mouse over a button and decide that it won't change before it starts
changing. I expect hover-states to be much more responsive.

~~~
jmuhlich
Yeah, there is a 0.25 second CSS transition on it. It definitely feels sloppy.
I tried 0.1s and that feels a lot better. And actually, 0.1s on :hover and
0.25s on the base selector gives a neat "sticky" effect.

------
mxfh
Weird design choice, especially for a developer audience. On
<http://nightly.mozilla.org/> those narrow spaced vertical lines made me think
first that my display was malfunctioning again, had anyone else that first
impression too?

------
tzaman
Now that twitter open-sourced their UI kit, others will follow, which is
nothing but good for developers!

~~~
zimbatm
Unlike twitter's bootstrap, here it's not really clear to me if it's available
outside of the organisation. It looks more like just a presentation of their
new design to me.

------
debacle
Very vanilla. I think that's a good thing. I like it.

------
sudhirj
Sandstone doesn't look very appealing, though. Might be just me, but it seems
a little uninspired.

------
toxiczone
The background image doesn't scale right on iPad... What a shame...

~~~
sgarrity
Known issue - fix is in the queue. A fragment of code from the soon-to-be-
released responsive layout variation made it into the live site before the
rest.

------
cs702
I'm getting a bit tired of seeing bootstrap popping up almost everywhere I
look, so a new UI toolkit like this one is welcome news. Variety and
competition are good for everyone.

~~~
netghost
I get the impression that this is more of Mozilla's internal style guide,
along the lines of the Android Style Guide:
<http://developer.android.com/design/index.html>, if other people use it,
that's fine.

------
Dejital
I like Tabzilla, and I may make use of it. Whether it's really functionality
that people would use is another question.

------
chris_wot
Great, but you can't read the footer.

~~~
unwind
Also found quite a few spelling errors in my first (and only) cursory read-
through. And the "subscribe"-button doesn't change my mouse pointer (in
Firefox), although the example blue button just above it does. That felt
weird.

~~~
sgarrity
Yeah, this page was mostly written for internal use and hasn't gone through
the usually editing process. I'll clean up those typos though. Good point
about the cursor too (it's the difference between anchor tag buttons and form
input element buttons). Cheers.

------
89a
Underwhelming and weakly defined

